# Embedded YouTube not working on Mac OS X (10.6.3)



## Zencapop (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,

Embedded YouTube videos used to work fine up until a few days ago but they have stopped working in all browsers. I use Safari, Firefox and Netscape Navigator. 

I am using Mac OS X (10.6.3) and have just conducted a software update and installed a fresh version of flash. This can't be a browser problem because it is not working on any of the browsers. I am having problems viewing embedded YouTube videos on such sights as Blip.fm, etc but they used to work fine a couple of weeks ago. 

I have not installed ClickToFlash and am not using any popup blockers. It's not a popup issue in any case, because the embedded videos don't play on the main browser page. Plus, I haven't installed anything new, except for the Software Update. The videos were working fine until a few days ago but then suddenly stopped working. They are not working on any of the browsers (Safari, Opera, Firefox, or Navigator). When I try to play a YouTube embedded video, it doesn't load and says "An error occurred, please try later" in the black screen of the embedded video. I have installed a fresh new version of flash, restarted my Mac, reset the PRAM and NVRAM, and also reset SMC. Nothing seems to be working.

Is this a problem with flash? or Mac OS X?


----------



## Zencapop (Apr 5, 2010)

Bump. 

Help. Anyone?


----------



## runasv (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm having the same problem of YouTube not working on Safari, Chrome or FireFox.

I'm running Mac OS X 10.6.3
- Updated all Browsers
- Cleared Cache. 
- Uninstalled all extensions
- Deleted internet plugins folder. 

- Reinstalled OS from CD

Shockingly, same problem....


----------



## Sharusz (May 24, 2010)

Hi - a couple of weeks ago I also started having problems with youtube. I can load up the first video and then when I pick another the audio runs but stays on the first video screen. Then if I try to choose something else, the whole thing hangs up (and that annoying little rainbow wheel goes or simply nothing -freeze-up). I am using Leopard/Safari for my browser. I'll have to try on my virtual XP and see if it's a problem there. Any ideas? THis is driving me nuts - it was working great and suddenly this weird problem, which I see others have. I haven't updated anything recently.


----------



## LMeinhardt (May 24, 2010)

I have the same configuration, but my youtube works perfectly.

Is there any message in the page or in the console? Did you update your JAVA version?


----------



## Curiosity (May 25, 2010)

YouTube does not use Java.  It uses the Flash plugin.  You can obtain the latest Flash plugin from here:  
http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_osx_ub.dmg


----------



## LMeinhardt (May 25, 2010)

Ok... I forgot that...

I only recommended the JAVA update, because it was the last thing my MAC updated in the last month.


----------



## Sharusz (May 26, 2010)

Curiosity said:


> YouTube does not use Java.  It uses the Flash plugin.  You can obtain the latest Flash plugin from here:
> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_osx_ub.dmg




I tried that and it hung up youtube on the first video - even worse than before, so I uninstalled it....any other suggestions?


----------



## starhorsepax (May 28, 2010)

I couldn't play some online games in Safari so I clicked the go to shockwave website, read something about it not working on intel macs and tried restarting in rosetta. Then it worked. Then I downloaded something called Better Privacy in Firefox (I use both that and Safari) and I either accidentally deleted something or they upgraded as it stopped showing the plug in. So I went to the site (again), battled trying to get a flash 10 power pc plug in on intel mac (well, it was there before but now wouldn't install!) Then I saw a note that there was a  new one, 11, for intel macs. I downloaded and it works fine. 
However I don't use Safari  on Youtube because it acts weird. It'll get stuck on one screen but go on to the next song and vid. I read some complicated procedure about cache's and all that, and just switched to Firefox. Two browsers is always handy for troubleshooting (and it works both ways, some sites firefox gets glitchy and Safari is fine.)


----------



## Sharusz (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for replies...it occurred to me to check my downloads, which I had put off lately because I had other things open. Downloaded the new Safari 4 and it works like a charm with youtube. Go figure....


----------



## junkw (Jun 25, 2010)

Got a similar problem

Symptoms:
- Embedded videos of many sites (YT, Dailymotion...) not working (black or empty videos placeholders)
- All browsers are affected.
- Problem started with Flash upgrade on macos 10.6

SOLUTION that worked for me:

Trash the /Library/Preferences/Macromedia folder and restart the browser.


----------



## Sharusz (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks - I fixed the problem by checking and installing updates (I guess there was a new youtube version which needed a fix or something.) Totally banal.....


----------

